# Reserves in Whitehorse? (Election 2015 promise - revives necrothread)



## Highland Lad (5 Feb 2005)

Hey All -

Good news for me (pt 1): I finally got my offer from the Primary Reserve, and will be able to keep my rank and qualifications. This concludes the saga of my adventures with the new, improved Grievance process (for my opinions on how it works, just think negative thoughts...)

Good news for me (pt 2): Job possibility has just come up that fits perfectly with my civvy skills and experience (this has a chance of ending a too-long period of unemployment - I don't mind EI, but would prefer a real job.)

Problem - the job is in Whitehorse, YT - and I would really like to be able to take advantage of both events. I realize that the job isn't mine at this point, but finding out if there's a way for me to continue training and working with the Reserves is an important part of my decision...

*To the point:* What PRes units are in or closest to Whitehorse? Anybody know?


----------



## Infanteer (5 Feb 2005)

Perhaps there would be an oppurtunity to get involved with the Canadian Rangers?


----------



## Highland Lad (6 Feb 2005)

Yeah - I looked into it as far as the CFNA web page - there's not a great deal of call for Reservists up there...

There are 19 Reserve positions in CFNA, according to their web site (not counting 440 Transport Sqn - probably not 031s), and 11 of those are in the Cadet Support Unit (in Yellowknife). 5 are in CFNA HQ (in Yellowknife), and 1 is in 1 Cdn Ranger Patrol Group (also in Yellowknife). There is ONE Reserve MCpl position in CFNA HQ Det Yukon, in Whitehorse, but it's for a Sup Tech (Class B, too, so I guess that would make the civvy job a little difficult  )

Things are not looking promising for yours truly, but then again, things do change, right? Where there's a will, and all that (Guess I should go make up a will... :)


----------



## xFusilier (6 Feb 2005)

I currently live in Whitehorse.  Basically for the reserves you've got two options; join the Canadian Rangers which means that you must provide your equipment (Tent, Snowmachine, etc.) or work for the Cadet Movement.  The positions in that you talked about are all Cl B positions.  440 Sqn in Yellowknife has an ARAF and there has been talk every once and a while of starting an ARAF det here in Whitehorse but I think that has pretty much died out.  Other than that you could always start lobbying the gov't to take the Yukon Regiment of the Supplementary Order of Battle.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Feb 2005)

xFusilier said:
			
		

> Other than that you could always start lobbying the gov't to take the Yukon Regiment of the Supplementary Order of Battle.



Perhaps after the Halifax Rifles make their case, which may not happen any time soon.

xFusilier, I believe we corresponded on accoutremente while I was in Halifax. If so, how's the old man (BFK) doing?


----------



## xFusilier (6 Feb 2005)

BFK is doing alright, he's currently working in the J2 shop at JHQ(Cent) in Heidelberg.  He got sent to Afghansitan with ISAF HQ last year, which pointed out to him he wasn't as young as he thought he was.  Other than that he has a whole 16 other nationalities to lecture on the merits of the Centurion Tank and the Ferret Scout Car to.  He's planning to move back to NS in the summer having bought land out on St. Margrets Bay, and hopefully retire into obscurity as a faceless 36 Bde Staff Officer.  I don't know if you have his e-mail address so PM sent.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the update and PM.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2015)

Reviving an uber-necro thread with the latest - the latest Conservative election 2015 promise (also attached in case link doesn't work):


> *Harper Announces Plan To Establish A Canadian Armed Forces Reserve Unit In Yukon*
> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today announced a plan to establish a Canadian Armed Forces reserve unit in Yukon. A primary reserve unit in Yukon will complement other measures which the Harper Government has taken to protect Canadian sovereignty in the north and will build a stronger connection between the Canadian Armed Forces and the people of Yukon.
> 
> “Our Government has made the rebuilding of the Canadian military a priority since we took office,” the Prime Minister said. “The establishment of a reserve unit in Yukon will provide important enhanced capacity for the Canadian Armed Forces in the north as part of its mission to defend Canada’s sovereignty.”
> ...


----------

